# Sexual Lyrics Playing in "The Children's Place" Store



## beansavi

Here is the reason I will no longer shop at The Children's Place:

As I shopped for my three children's Easter outfits, there was Pop music playing, very energetic and catchy. This store is for infants through twelve year olds.
part of the lyrics went as follows: (EDIT: Here's the link!)http://www.plyrics.com/lyrics/wakefield/onlyone.html

I'm gonna put it in
and push it 'til she can't take anymore
She's dripping from my fingertips
She's got me soaked to the bone...

EXCUSE me?









Hey, I'm a hip mama, but that is child abuse in my opinion. The premature sexualization of children and encouragement of being sexual in the U.S. is really Pi**ing me off!







:


----------



## beansavi

Okay...this little thread got approved...so BUMP!

Who should I contact besides the store?


----------



## Gabbi

:







:







:


----------



## angelpie545

I wouldn't go as far to say as it is sexual abuse, but it is definately very negligent on the store's behaf to have that kind of music playing. I agree, the over sexualization of children in the US is a huge issue. I would send in a complaint, definately.


----------



## Krystal323

wowwww, really??







i let my kids pretty much listen to whatever i do....but i'm not sure *I* listen to stuff like that









yeah, complain. that's just icky.


----------



## trinity6232000

If I were you and wanted to complain I would first write a letter to the manager of
the Children's Place that you were visiting that day. Then write a letter to their head
quarters and complain to them as well.

Now this being said, I worked in retail when I was younger. Back then we were given
long mix CD's to play during store hours. But of course we all would bring in CD's from
home to play. But we also didn't bring anything in that we felt would upset customers.

So if I were in the store, and I heard lyrics like this, and it upset me I might ask an
employee working if they were playing CD's or if they had satellite radio playing. If it's
CD's then I would have asked if they were supplied by the company, or the staff. If it
was radio I would ask if they picked the station, or if the company made the choice
for them. Then I would ask them if they thought the music was appropriate for young
listeners who might come into their store.

It might well be that it's a ad free radio station, and the employee's aren't listening to
the lyrics. I would imagine that employees get paid minimum wage at Children's Place.
In all likely they play ad free radio, and pick a station with upbeat music, the lyrics you
wrote (while close, are not the actual lyrics, but the same message as you meant) are
objectionable, aren't "explicit". So the employee plays the station, they are working not
listening, the station picks the song, and you hear it.

In that case I don't know who is really at fault. I don't think I would stop shopping at the
store if I hadn't talked to the employees first.


----------



## CherieBerry

The song is "Only One" by Wakefield.
WAKEFIELD LYRICS

Music in most stores comes from Muzak/EchoStar dish-based tech (or now the newer "XM For Business" and "SIRIUS Business", and the individual stores have no control. You can contact them and let know you found the song offensive and they might take it out of rotation.


----------



## kewb

The first time it happened I would speak with the store manager and write a letter to corporate. The response I got would determine my continued patronage. I guess I will have to pay more attention the next time I am in the store.


----------



## Past_VNE

Wow....I think it's a great jumping off point to discuss freedom of speech in regards to song lyrics to a child old enough to get the meaning. Younger than that and they aren't noticing. As a kid, I sang songs that I now realize are about sex or other adult topics, but then, it was just a fun, dancy song.

But, since you disapprove of it, handling the way PPs have mentioned above is probably the best bet.


----------



## menudo

I used to work for a major convenience store chain that plays satellite ad free tunes. They felt they played "safe" oldies music. It is REALLY hard to offend me but there were a few 50's and 60's hits that made me ill. The following was the worst, it was on when I stopped in the other day:

Here is a bit of the lyrics:

Young girl
by
Gary Puckett and The Union Gap

Quote:

Young girl, get out of my mind
My love for you is way out of line
Better run, girl,

Quote:

Beneath your perfume and make-up
You're just a baby in disguise
And though you know
That it is wrong to be
Alone with me
That come on look is in your eyes, Oh,
So hurry home to your mama
I'm sure she wonders where you are
Get out of here
Before I have the time
To change my mind
'Cause I'm afraid we'll go too far, Oh,
Young girl

That said, I still shop there and if it bothered me enough I would call the headquarters and let them know.


----------



## beansricerevolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
The premature sexualization of children and encouragement of being sexual in the U.S. is really Pi**ing me off!







:









:


----------



## beansavi

Thank you for that info...and thanks everyone! I emailed The Children's Place and they have responded and are contacting the store. I believe they were playing some kind of piped in muzak station of poppy songs.

_That_ being said, I think those lyrics are just a symptom of a much larger problem that has only snowballed since I was a kid in the 70s. Grrrrrr.

I'm not going out on that issue without a fight!

Thanks again!

Bean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherieBerry* 
The song is "Only One" by Wakefield.
WAKEFIELD LYRICS

Music in most stores comes from Muzak/EchoStar dish-based tech (or now the newer "XM For Business" and "SIRIUS Business", and the individual stores have no control. You can contact them and let know you found the song offensive and they might take it out of rotation.


----------



## beansavi

Here's the freaking link!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
http://www.plyrics.com/lyrics/wakefield/onlyone.html


----------



## De-lovely

Let us know if you hear anything else from them....I wouldnt let it go either....though I also understand Past Vne's point too.....BUT if my DD started singing the words (like if it was on the radio or something) I would have a SUPER big problem so I guess I would do something before that happened....


----------



## beansavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-lovely* 
Let us know if you hear anything else from them....I wouldnt let it go either....though I also understand Past Vne's point too.....BUT if my DD started singing the words (like if it was on the radio or something) I would have a SUPER big problem so I guess I would do something before that happened....

I will. Thank you.

My feelings are that the innocence of children come before free speech. It is a sacred and fragile RIGHT that children have. But that's a whole other thread!


----------



## BinahYeteirah

I don't think this has anything to do with free speech. It is simply an issue of a business maintaining an atmosphere that is pleasing to their customers. It is strange that a children's store would have such adult music playing.


----------



## fishface

I worked at a competitor of the Children's Place and our music was in CD form and sent from corporate monthly to correspond with the seasons. Very kid-friendly. I would HOPE that CP's music was satellite radio or an employee's CD and NOT something send down from corporate.







: (not that it would make it OK)


----------



## asoulunbound

You know what, I am glad I'm not the only one who cares about things like this (Kids being over sexualized, etc.)! I must add... there are alot of places I can't stand to shop in for myself or others because of the actual product *cough*limitedtoo*cough and ANY store with the playboy logo on ANYTHING.
Good for you for sending them a letter- it's important to not just complain but to do something productive about it. Too often I find myself saying "I can't believe that!" and NOT following up on it.







: Working on that one.


----------



## * guest *

I would have marched right up the the salespeople and complained right then and there. That is TOTALLY innapproproate and extremely rude for them to play s*it like that in a children's store.


----------



## NC EcoMaMa

I used to think it was no big deal that kids who were too young to understand heard things, but then I learned from my girls that they just became desensitized to it all. It does do damage over time and they grow up thinking certain comments and behaviors are no big deal, so when men talk to them that way they don't see it as abusive or disgusting. (They are adults now)
Now I am very careful with our newest addition. He will learn to be a gentleman and not learn language like that or talk to women that way, and a good start is to prevent damage in his formative years.
I say write and complain. I will.

Jo


----------



## JustineNicole24

I hope you are not having any more problems with music and this store...? Since this post was made it has been about 8 years...I work at The Children's Place and we really care about our store. I have never heard anything play that is THIS inappropriate...? I know about every lyric to the songs that play. Anyways, we employees do not have control over the music...we receive a playlist CD from Muzak...so if you are mad contact them. Don't be mad at The Children's Place employees...It's not our fault...we are only working their to satisfy you customers. I absolutely hate it when customers get mad at the employees or store manager for this...because we have no control when things come from a third party system. Thank you.


----------

